# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Интернет и ты.

## vova230

Давайте поговорим и поделимся с другими тем как долго вы в интернете, почему пришли в сеть, что вас держит здесь, что любите посещать в интернете. И вообще о том что считаете возможным рассказать про себя во всемирной паутине.

----------


## .29

> как долго вы в интернете


Лет 6 (+-1 год).




> почему пришли в сеть, что вас держит здесь


За информацией и ПО.
Теперь помимо них меня здесь держит общение и возможность быть кому-нибуть полезным.




> что любите посещать в интернете.


Новостные сайты (новости спорта, техники и иногда науки), несколько форумов, мессенджеры, почта, парочка блогов. Ну и торрент, чтоб с комфортом воровать объекты авторского права.




> И вообще о том что считаете возможным рассказать про себя во всемирной паутине.


А кто что не постеснялся спросить, то и считал возможным рассказать. Только вот никому ничего по сути не нужно.

----------


## vova230

*.29*, Спасибо за ответ. Я уж думал что тема умерла не родившись.
Подождем, может кто-то еще наберется смелости ответить.

----------


## Irina

> почему пришли в сеть


здесь много интересного и познавательного.




> что вас держит здесь


не знаю, видимо не надоело пока))





> что любите посещать в интернете


посещаю огромное количество разнообразных сайтов. Какого-то определенного круга нет, всё зависит от настроения и интереса к тому или иному вопросу.

----------


## Justin

В интернете около 4х лет 

в основсном за информацией

----------


## PatR!oT

лет с 17 я прописался в нете )))))нет для меня общение, масса новой инфы ,игры , фильмы , музло !!!!)))) ну и конечно масса друзей )))

----------

